# Installing New Fuel Injectors



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I got some new injectors and am in the process of installing them, is there a way to install them in the fuel rail without damaging the O rings? 

2000 Nissan Altima 2.4L


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dip your finger in some motor oil and run it around the o rings.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Will the oil not swell the O ring?

You are right, the manual says to do the same thing. I just didn't read far enough.LOL Thanks a ton.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The rings are not 100% rubber, but a composite. You just want some lubrication.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

47_47 said:


> The rings are not 100% rubber, but a composite. You just want some lubrication.


I really do appreciate your help, thanks ever so much again. I didn't know they weren't 100% rubber, learned something new today.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Worked like a charm, the car is back on the road again, many thanks. I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I didn't know they weren't 100% rubber, learned something new today.


Same here.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Vaseline works well.


----------

